# gta 4 produktschlüssel ungültig



## UltraSonic1978 (24. Oktober 2010)

*gta 4 produktschlüssel ungültig*

hallo... 
ich hab mir am freitag gta 4 über gamesplanet.com gekauft und nach dem kauf hatte ich eine e-mail mit aktivierungskey bekommen... nach dem download hab ich alles ganz normal installiert hab mit dem key das spiel aktiviert und dann kam das problem mit GFWL (games for windows live)... damit ich online spielen kann und damit auch die autosave funktion funktioniert muss ich den produktschlüssel bei windows live eingeben... windows live sagt mir dann immer das mein produktschlüssel ungültig sei... was mach ich falsch oder was läuft bei GFWL falsch? hab schon den support von gamesplanet.com angeschrieben aber noch keine antwort bekommen

hat jemand das selbe problem und hat jemand eine lösung?

danke schon mal für eure antworten


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: gta 4 produktschlüssel ungültig*

Hast Du denn GFWL mit dem Spiel installiert? Kannst Du Dich in GFWL nicht BEIM Spiel einloggen? Sind schon alle patches drauf bzw. gibt es für die DLoadversion welche? Wegen des "social clubs" gab es glaub ich bei GTA4 auch oft mal probleme, check das auch mal.

Ansonsten musst Du mal die Antwort von gamesplanet abwarten. ich selber kenn den shop nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: gta 4 produktschlüssel ungültig*

Das Problem hatte ich bei einem Games for windows live Spiel auch mal. Hab das Spiel und Games for windows live deinstalliert und alles nochmal neu installiert und dann funktionierte es. Games for windows live hat manchmal leider noch so seine Macken. Bei mir kam zum Beispiel schon sowas wie: "Games for windows live ist in ihrem Land nicht verfügbar!"...obwohl ich ja in Deutschland wohne und nicht irgendwo in Papua-Neuguinea.


----------



## UltraSonic1978 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: gta 4 produktschlüssel ungültig*

ja dann werde ich mal beides versuchen... erst nen aktuellen patch und ansonsten noch mal neu install.
und ich warte mal auf antwort von gamesplanet.com

danke


----------



## UltraSonic1978 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: gta 4 produktschlüssel ungültig*

man man man... hab zuerst mit nem neuen patch versucht und jetzt gerade mal das game neu install. aber immer noch die selbe meldung von gfwl   

support hat sich auch noch nicht gemeldet

dann heißt es wohl erst mal warten... wenn die sich nicht melden dann texte ich mal microsoft an... gfwl hat doch bestimmt auch einen support

greetz


----------

